# employment verification DIBP?urgent help needed.



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello everyone
I have lodged 489 state sponsored visa. I have following Q's:
1)how dibp will verify my employment.?( by visiting my workplace or by calling).
2)I have submitted employer reference letter,pay slips,income tax returns as employment evidence. What are chances that my employment will be verified by DIBP?
3) when DIBP people visit someone's workplace, what questions they generally ask and what they do generally at someone's workplace to verify employment?
4) how many people come to someone's workplace from DIBP? Are they foreigners or Indians?

Regards
Rahul.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy,

I know your questions are genuine to ask and a point to worry.

But really want to understand, is there any fake things you have given in your employer reference letter,pay slips,income tax returns as employment evidence.

In my opinion, Its just a immigration for our future, you dont have to worry on what they ask to your companies.. They will reject any evidence which is suspicious or delay your PR.

I never worried on the points which you asked.

If you still require your answers , here are my replies for queries :

1)how dibp will verify my employment.?( by visiting my workplace or by calling).
<prgeek001>: Yes, they may call if they suspect on your evidence given for your claimed points.
2)I have submitted employer reference letter,pay slips,income tax returns as employment evidence. What are chances that my employment will be verified by DIBP?
<prgeek001>: Depends upon CO discretion for reason stated in above point.
3) when DIBP people visit someone's workplace, what questions they generally ask and what they do generally at someone's workplace to verify employment?
<prgeek001>: DIBP must have agencies to do the same and can enquire your employer about you and your status of employment.
4) how many people come to someone's workplace from DIBP? Are they foreigners or Indians?
<prgeek001>: Local hired agencies by DIBP send their people. Hope you got the point.


HTH


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

in my case, I was randomly selected for verification.

Australian Embassy in Cairo did the verification by phone.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess the more points you have claimed , the higher the chances of verification .


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

@rahulsingh,

Agreed with prgeek001, your all questions are related to your employment verification. What is the reason you are too much worried about this? If its all clean claim no body should be worried how DIBP do verification or not do. Until you have claimed something which is not real. 
If you notice all documents which you have submitted for this whole immigration process has disclaimer of "truthfulness of information" which give you hint that this all thing is based on trust and truthfulness. So my friend if you have claimed everything real then just take it easy and chill, no need to worry about how they will verify or not.
Good Luck.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello friends,

Thank you for the information. I lodge my visa file in December 2015 under Subclass 489 SS QLD. CO allocated in Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016, current employer verification done in April 2016 but my 1st employer created delay in process. Agency mailed them in April first week and my 1st employer replied in 4th May 2016 is this kind of behavior create any negative impact on grant? please guide me and what should i do now for further process? Please help me


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

chetan chavda said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Thank you for the information. I lodge my visa file in December 2015 under Subclass 489 SS QLD. CO allocated in Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016, current employer verification done in April 2016 but my 1st employer created delay in process. Agency mailed them in April first week and my 1st employer replied in 4th May 2016 is this kind of behavior create any negative impact on grant? please guide me and what should i do now for further process? Please help me


Dear Mate,
I am also in Qld and get verification. If there is no dodgy documents or matter everything will be very smooth. Verification usually happened at a time to all employers, in my case that happened at a time.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Mate,
> I am also in Qld and get verification. If there is no dodgy documents or matter everything will be very smooth. Verification usually happened at a time to all employers, in my case that happened at a time.


Thank you very much for reply, No i don't have any fraud documents. I was working with state government and now, i am working with central government. My concern is only time which taken by my first employer which is around 1 month. I am worry about only decision. Hope for best.

Thank you


----------

